# 350Z Rims



## speed_racer88 (Apr 3, 2006)

I have a 1990 Maxima SE 5spd. I really like the stock 350Z rims and was wondering if anyone is selling thier stock 17" rims. I would really appreciate any leads that you have. Thanks!!!!!


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

I actually have a set of the stocker 17" wheels, with Michelin Pilot Sport A/S tires that are practically new.............PM me if you're interested. They're from my 03 enthusiast


----------

